# Adresse IP auto-assignée



## LaurentR (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps j'ai le problème suivant : je me connecte en filaire à ma freebox qui est configurée comme routeur et je récupère l'adresse IP via DHCP. Ça fonctionne bien jusqu'à ce que tout à coup mon ordinateur n'arrive plus à récupérer d'IP et que je passe régulièrement d'une adresse auto-assignée 169.254.17.203 à une impossibilité de déterminer l'état du réseau et vice versa. Ça ne concerne que la connexion filaire, puisque si je branche la connexion wifi à la place de la filaire, elle fonctionne bien.  La freebox est configurée pour assigner toujours la même adresse IP à mon mac et j'ai fait la mise à jour vers la dernière version du firmware cette semaine. 

MacBook pro 2,33 Ghz Core 2 duo (fin 2006)
Mac OS X 10.6.3

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (3 Avril 2010)

LaurentR a dit:


> .../... Ça ne concerne que la connexion filaire, puisque si je branche la connexion wifi à la place de la filaire, elle fonctionne bien.../...


Question bête : tu as testé avec un autre câble ?


----------



## LaurentR (3 Avril 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Question bête : tu as testé avec un autre câble ?



Non, parce que je me dis qu'un cable fonctionne ou pas, mais pas entre les deux et que là ma connexion fonctionne parfois un bon moment avant que les problèmes n'arrive. Là, par exemple, j'envoie ma réponse avec l'ordinateur branché en Ethernet...


----------



## Jack_Dan (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème de déconnexion intempestive, cela arrive particulièrement sur les sites avec du flash genre le site du zapping de canal plus, ça arrive d'ailleurs quasi quotidiennement.

Je change d'ordinateur sous peu mais je ne voudrais pas que ce soit un problème logiciel qui me suive sur le nouveau.

J'ai essayé avec 2 câbles ethernet et c'est à chaque fois le même problème.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Karybout (2 Juin 2011)

J'ai eu le problème avec 2 machines et j'ai trouvé à chaque fois la même solution :

Re-parametrer le réseau wifi du modem/routeur avec une autre machine en changeant le nom du réseau (je n'ai pas essayé avec la meme machine qui a le problème wifi mais ca marche peut-être)


----------



## zenjo (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 

j'ai eu le même problème (et sué un peu dessus  

En fait, il semble que le problème vient du fait que le démon configd et mDNSresponder ne puissent accéder aux connexions entrantes. C'est donc une question de firewall. 

J'utilise le firewall "Hands Off!", et une règle interdisait les connexions pour configd et mDNSresponder. Une fois l'autorisation donnée, il n'y a plus eu de soucis. 

A voir donc si vous utilisez le firewall Mac, essayez de le désactiver, et testez. 
Si ça marche, bien sur, ce n'est pas l'idéal de désactiver le firewall ;(. il vous faudra trouver une solution avec configd et mDNSresponder. 

voyez ce post : "what happens is that the mac firewall blocks configd (which gets the ip address) and mDNSresponder due to some reason." https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2063492?start=0&tstart=0

bav


----------

